
Lightwear: Introducing Magic Leap's Mixed Reality Goggles - runesoerensen
https://www.rollingstone.com/glixel/features/lightwear-introducing-magic-leaps-mixed-reality-goggles-w514479
======
epaga
> As for the cost: “So we have an internal price, but we are not talking about
> that yet,” he says. “Pre-order and pricing will come together. I would say
> we are more of a premium computing system. We are more of a premium
> artisanal computer. “

So...to me that sounds like we can expect a $2-4k price tag for the first
release? Maybe more?

